# What customer service?



## Country Dave (Dec 30, 2013)

_I’m not one to complain but damn,_

_Saturday morning pretty early I walk into my local HD. I have something I previously purchased there and I need to match it up. So I walk up to the return counter which is to my immediate left as I walk in the door. I just wanted to let them know I have something I’m bringing in with me because I need to match it up and see if they need to but a sticker on it or something. 

There was 4 girls behind the counter, ”Count um 4 girls" and no customers in front of me. 3 of them were sitting on their fat azz’s on the back counter top, and one was on the phone. I stood in front of the counter for a good 2 minutes “No exaggeration” and did not get acknowledged…………. :shock: 
Ok maybe the 3 fat azz’s were on break or maybe they were waiting to punch in, I don’t know but would it have killed one of them to say “Someone will be with you in a minute” I just walked away shaking my head hoping security stopped me on the way out. I would have said look at your cameras and you can see your wonderful customer service staff sitting on their azz's. Pissed me off……………………………… :-x_


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep Dave, I have encountered the same response at other places of business.

I usually ask of no one in particular "would someone call the manager on duty"? He/she gets to answer
the question "Is this the customer experience you offer"? "You are going to send me to that BLUE STORE,
and I hate going to that BLUE STORE"! It usually gets results.

It has to be something local Dave, at the HD's up here, there is a greeter at the door, and every employee 
you pass in the isles asks "Can I help you find something?", they know there is a Lowes around the corner.

Next time put a foot in their @$$. Jerry


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337449#p337449 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 32 minutes ago[/url]"]Yep Dave, I have encountered the same response at other places of business.
> 
> I usually ask of no one in particular "would someone call the manager on duty"? He/she gets to answer
> the question "Is this the customer experience you offer"? "You are going to send me to that BLUE STORE,
> ...



_Brother it just wasn't worth it. I was hoping they would stop me on the way out but they didn't......... :LOL2: South Florida has its pros and cons that's for sure. Not all of the customer service people suck but a lot of them do. _


----------



## Ictalurus (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the world of Big Box, sounds like you got a good dose of agent orange. Too bad we drove out the local guy wanting to save a few cents.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337454#p337454 said:


> Ictalurus » Today, 11:40[/url]"]Welcome to the world of Big Box, sounds like you got a good dose of agent orange. Too bad we drove out the local guy wanting to save a few cents.


Well said.....I work for a mom and pop, and believe it or not we hold our prices lower than most box stores. We might get busy but we always make time to help a customer in need. I pay extra for that kind of service no matter what I am buying. One other advantage is that the small business usually know what they are talking about within their product lines.......lazy fat a$$$$ behind a counter collecting a paycheck could care less.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337466#p337466 said:


> bigwave » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337454#p337454 said:
> ...



_Its not even a money thing believe me. Not saying I don't want to get a good price, sure everyone does but its more about convenience for me. My time is to precious to me to go running all over town. The HD is 5 minutes from my house. The funny thing is I didn't want there help, I was doing it for them, giving them the courtesy of letting them know I was bringing something in the store. 

I never thought I would say this but its generational. Most and I say most because not all, but most younger people don't give a rats azz about there job, tacking the path of least resistance and collecting a paycheck. We have raised a generation of kids with a sense of entitlement. There are some very nice very helpful people but they are few and far in between. _


----------



## longshot (Dec 30, 2013)

You have hit the nail on the head my friend. Young people today have been raised to expect everything handed to them. The old everybody gets a trophy mentality


----------



## Ictalurus (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337468#p337468 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 15:44[/url]"]I never thought I would say this but its generational. Most and I say most because not all, but most younger people don't give a rats azz about there job, tacking the path of least resistance and collecting a paycheck. We have raised a generation of kids with a sense of entitlement. There are some very nice very helpful people but they are few and far in between.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I just laugh because that has been said by every older generation about the younger generation.

I doubt if employers paid a decent wage and showed some respect to those of "that generation" you would see the same service. The disrespect I usually see at these chain places (restaurants, stores, etc...) is institutional, only looking out for the bottom line and shareholders, and is common no matter where the location or age of employee.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337475#p337475 said:


> Ictalurus » Today, 19:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337468#p337468 said:
> ...




_I respectfully disagree. Not that there isn't room for improvement from companies big and small, surely there is. However you work hard and give it 110% regardless of your position or pay scale. We live in a society of perceived entitlement. Sure every generation has had it share of problems but its never been a s bad as it is right now. 

In the 50s the biggest problem in school was chewing gum and talking, now its shootings beating up and killing teachers, drugs, rape, having sex in the hallways', shall I go on. You cant blame that on minimum wage. _


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 6, 2014)

Got my work release helper from jail this morning. After the weekend we have 29 males from your generation, and 2 from mine 

Trying to get help in hd or lowes is an instant buzz kill


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes you can blame poor service on minimum wage workers. I can name 5 chain stores that only employ low wage workers in my area that I will never shop in again.one is a pharmacy where the manager(a young man) kept the debit card customers waiting in line while the cash ones were served because the cashier was on a break.i got so mad I just dumped out my stuff and left.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337454#p337454 said:


> Ictalurus » Mon Dec 30, 2013 11:40 am[/url]"]Welcome to the world of Big Box, sounds like you got a good dose of agent orange. Too bad we drove out the local guy wanting to save a few cents.




Exactly - we just closed our family owned hardware store


Big Box did not drive us out but they sure changed how we did business.


Keep shopping at your big box stores and you will certainly get what you pay for - and if you think the prices are less, better check closely. they us a "loss leader" model where they offer a deep discount on certain items but more then make up for that on everything else. Or they sell complete junk 

Well we are a disposable society . . . . . . .


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338127#p338127 said:


> Captain Ahab »
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_MI post and comments were a general statement regarding customer service or should I say lack thereof, 

My intent was not to trash “Big box stores” although it’s been my experience that the “majority” of employees there “regardless of the name on the front” aren’t very helpful and appear to be lazy and take the path of least resistance. It’s not limited to “Big box stores” what seems to be the common denominator is generational. 

We are most certainly living in a time were the younger generation has sense of instilment as never before. They just don’t care and it shows. As I stated in a previous post I don’t go to the “Big box stores” because I can save a few pennies, I go because it convenient. The HD is 5 minutes from the house and 99.9% of the time I don’t need or want their help. _


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338083#p338083 said:


> bcbouy » Yesterday, 16:35[/url]"]Yes you can blame poor service on minimum wage workers. I can name 5 chain stores that only employ low wage workers in my area that I will never shop in again.one is a pharmacy where the manager(a young man) kept the debit card customers waiting in line while the cash ones were served because the cashier was on a break.i got so mad I just dumped out my stuff and left.



_You can certainly blame it on the worker but you cant blame it on the wage. That person was just a lazy dumbass and if you paid them another dollar or even two there still going to be a lazy dumbass! 110% regardless of position and pay scale and maybe you will get noticed and get promoted and get a pay raise. You can't fix stupid............................. :LOL2: _


----------



## Paul Marx (Jan 7, 2014)

When you finally get thier attention Dave , do this .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HLi1yWasNrU


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 7, 2014)

_LMAO 

Best laugh I've had all day. I hope his face doesn't get stuck like that.............................. :LOL2: _


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 8, 2014)

quote]_You can certainly blame it on the worker but you cant blame it on the wage. That person was just a lazy dumbass and if you paid them another dollar or even two there still going to be a lazy dumbass! 110% regardless of position and pay scale and maybe you will get noticed and get promoted and get a pay raise. You can't fix stupid............................. :LOL2: _[/quote]
The problem is that in these corporate run stores, there is no incentive for hard work or ambition. Everyone gets the same pay and raise no matter the effort put into their job. In fact, the tests they give to job applicants guarantee that the folks they hire lack ambition and can only follow direct instructions. It all comes down to shareholders profits. Who gives a rats ass about the customer as long as the shareholders are happy.

My parents live in FL and it is a different world down there.


----------



## nlester (Jan 8, 2014)

Starting a couple of years ago, our Home Depot and Lowes have gotten a lot better. I think they realized that we had choices about where to buy our materials. Their customer service is pretty good now.

8 years ago when HD was the only game in town, I got tired of them always being out of stock on commonly used items. I was buying 2x6s for the floor joists and rafters of a small shed. They did not have enough in stock to fill my order. I called the manager to complain. He told me that more had just come in on a truck and they would get them for me. An hour later, he sent someone else to tell that they were not on the truck. 

To this day, if I need enough materials to qualify for a delivery, I order from a real lumber yard 20 miles away. when I was closer to them, I bought everything from them. Their prices were competitive and their lumber is better quality.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jan 9, 2014)

Here in the Midwest we have Menards, Beats all the others by a mile. Home Depot is always Last on the list.


----------

